
Did the CEO of Reddit Pierce Section 230 of the Communications Decency Act? - mbgaxyz
http://associatesmind.com/2016/11/24/did-the-ceo-of-reddit-pierce-section-230/
======
mbgaxyz
Summary:

> Reddit CEO Steve Huffman has confessed to modifying the posts of some users
> on the most visible Donald Trump-supporting “subreddit” community after they
> repeatedly slung verbal abuse in his direction…

> By editing users’ comments to reflect something other than their original
> intent, Huffman changed himself and Reddit from being an “interactive
> computer service” to an “information content provider.” i.e. If Huffman or
> Reddit are sued, they cannot claim Section 230 immunity from a lawsuit.

> In legal terms, Huffman has exposed Reddit to liability.

> That the CEO of a media company so flagrantly violated the integrity of the
> copyright of its users is insane. It represents a complete lack of
> understanding of the ethical, moral, and legal duties he has to his
> customers and his shareholders. Huffman has potentially exposed Reddit to
> legal liability through his actions. By any account, it’s a breach of his
> fiduciary duty to shareholders.

EFF:

[https://www.eff.org/issues/bloggers/legal/liability/230](https://www.eff.org/issues/bloggers/legal/liability/230)

> Section 230 says that "No provider or user of an interactive computer
> service shall be treated as the publisher or speaker of any information
> provided by another information content provider."

> However, you may still be held responsible for information you provide in
> commentary or through editing. For example, if you edit the statement, "Fred
> is not a criminal" to remove the word "not," a court might find that you
> have sufficiently contributed to the content to take it as your own.
> Likewise, if you link to an article, but provide a defamatory comment with
> the link, you may not qualify for the immunity.

